# Boiling a t-bone



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

Going from freezer to plate. We'll see how this goes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh no,this could be the final nail.:biggrin:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 21, 2017)

If it works with the circulator I will try it in the dishwasher. Rock frozen? How thick?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> If it works with the circulator I will try it in the dishwasher. Rock frozen? How thick?



About 1". Pre-seasoned with SPOG a while back and vac packed to Sous Vide but stuff got in the way. 

So froze it.

I've gone freezer to grill many times and had great results with these normal thickness cuts. 

Once I hit the time, 3 hours, I'll un bag it, dry it off, brush with olive oil and sear it on the cast iron searing plate. 

We'll see. 

All the oh my gods this is the best ever method ain't been posting anymore. Guess no one has the time to Sous Vide! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

And dry. Re-season onto the hot plate.
Smoke house out, done!



























It's good, but once again, not the balls of the Walls fantastic have to throw away my kitchen, good. 

The biggest disappointment is the fat gets really tough. That outside big edge of fat. The juicy flavorful fatty goodness that T-bones, Rib-eyes have. That part of the steak you secretly sneak a bite of so your wife doesn't notice. Yeah that bite it's like chewing rubber, a piece of leather. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 21, 2017)

You sous vide guys are killing me. I had a friend who very successfully did duck confit by vacuum sealing the legs with a tablespoon of duck fat. The bags went into a pan of water overnight that had been set in a 180 degree oven. Killer stuff. 

Kudos for pushing the envelope but I'm not thinking this isn't a cooking process I'm going to rush into anytime soon.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> You sous vide guys are killing me. I had a friend who very successfully did duck confit by vacuum sealing the legs with a tablespoon of duck fat. The bags went into a pan of water overnight that had been set in a 180 degree oven. Killer stuff.
> 
> Kudos for pushing the envelope but I'm not thinking this isn't a cooking process I'm going to rush into anytime soon.


I'll be falling in right behind the gentleman from Idaho....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2017)

It sure looks good from here Case!

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been looking at a few of the post and I don't see that in my future 

Looks good Case

Richie


----------



## tripleq (Feb 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Once I hit the time, 3 hours, I'll un bag it, dry it off, brush with olive oil and sear it on the cast iron searing plate.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> ...


Ive been on the fence with the whole sous vide thing, I haven't been able to get over the time it takes to do the fancy french word for boiling my meat. Does it work? yes. But is the result worth the extra time? Im not sure. So far, as far as steaks are concerned, my go to is a Ribeye crusted in rock salt for awhile in the fridge, then smoked till IT of 110 or so, then seared on a very hot plate. As the once great M C Hammer said, you cant touch this.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

Is not really boiling the meat. The water does not get to it. But nevertheless is not a solution for everything.

One of the main reasons sousvide became popular (outside the resto business) is some folks being concerned with effects of high temperature cooking. Ofcourse you are not gonna see them sear the steak after the sous-vide cook.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah that bite it's like chewing rubber, a piece of leather.
----
That seals the deal (or breaks it?).
I will stick with grilling the steak.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks good to me. I do like to eat the fat so that's not good to hear.


----------



## tripleq (Feb 22, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Is not really boiling the meat. The water does not get to it. But nevertheless is not a solution for everything.


Yea I know but everytime I see it mentioned, I think of this scene


----------

